# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  [سوال] قانون مشتق گیری کسرها

## elena123

سلام

قانون مشتق گیری برای کسرها همونجور که میدونید میشه.....

اما چرا بعضی سوالات فقط صورت و مخرج به تنهایی مشتق گرفته مبشن؟


سوال  



جواب

----------


## jarvis

عزیز دل برادر! این که مشتق کسری نیست این قاعده ی هوپیتاله. یه بار دیگه برو و درسنامه هوپیتال رو دقیق بخون اگه متوجه نشدی دوباره برگرد جوابت رو خواهی گرفت!
(وقتی حاصل یه حد صفر صفرم شد کاری نداریم که تابع کسریه میریم از صورت جدا مشتق میگیریم از مخرجم جدا بعد حاصل رو دوباره بدست میاریم به این میگن هوپیتال.)

----------


## Aguila Roja

​در هوپ صورت جدا و مخرج هم جدا مشتق گرفته میشه !

----------


## ارمان کا

صورت جدا و مخرج جدا از هر دو مشتق بگیر بعد ساده کن با هم

----------


## kharkhoon

حقیقت اینه که این سوال مشتق رو ازت نمیخواد ! بلکه حاصل یک حد رو از شما میخواد
برای محاسبه ی حد چند راه وجود داره . یکی از این راه ها اینه که فقط وقتی صفر صفرم شد کاربرد داره :
شما میتونید در این شرایط از صورت و مخرج جدا جدا مشتق بگیرید . اما اگر توی سوال اون علامت لیمیت پشت عبارت نبود حق نداشتید این کارو بکنین . 
در واقع این اصلا مشتق کسر نیست.... حده که از قانون هوپیتال استفاده شده ، هوپیتالم میگه آقا (خانوم) عزیز ، اگر سوال حد بهت دادن و دیدی هیچ خاکی نمیتونی روی سرت بریزی ، بشین مثل آدم از صورت و مخرج ((جدا جدا)) مشتق بگیر بعد جواب بدست میاد! همین ((جدا جدا)) بودن مشتق گیری در این قانون باعث شده انقدر مورد توجه قرار بگیره
موفق باشیـــــــــــــــــــــ  ـد

----------


## amin278

> سلام
> 
> قانون مشتق گیری برای کسرها همونجور که میدونید میشه.....
> 
> اما چرا بعضی سوالات فقط صورت و مخرج به تنهایی مشتق گرفته مبشن؟*
> *


*

خوب دقت کن
میخوایم مشتق تابع   در x=a  پیدا کنیم
طبق تعریف:


اما درمورد قاعده هوپیتال: فرض کنیم دو تابع f و g وقتی x به a میل میکنه دارای حد و مشتق پذیره و مقدار حد برابر صفره
حالا میخوایم حد تابع f/g رو پیدا کنیم
 
حالا به دوصورت اثبات میکنیم
1)حاصل صفر حدی تقسیم بر صفر حدیست این یعنی هر دو تابع دارای عامل مشترک x-a هست 
پس :


2) مشتق تابع f/g وقتی x به a میل میکنه رو میخوایم پیدا میکنیم همچنین f(a)=0 و g(a)=0
*
*  درضمن برای رفع ابهام کسر بینهایت بر بینهایت هم بطور مشابه عمل میکنیم*
*یا علی*

----------

